# NetBeans API- Fenster



## PollerJava (17. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich bei NEtBeans ein Fenster mit der API aufmachen?

Vielen Dankl


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mrz 2008)

Du meinst die Dokumentation?

Dazu setzt du den Cursor auf den Namen einer Methode oder einer Klasse deren Beschreibung dich interessiert und drückst dann die Tastenkombination [Shift]+[F1].


----------



## PollerJava (17. Mrz 2008)

Super, genau das hab ich gemeint, 
bei Eclipse gibts da ein extra Fenster (z.B.: auf der rechten Seite)

lässt sich das in NetBeans auch so machen, das ein eigenes Fenster offen ist, mit dem ichnach Packages oder Klassen suchen kann,

lg und vielen Dank,


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mrz 2008)

Es wird doch ein eigener Tab angelegt, im unteren Bereich der JSpltiPane ist die API-Doc dargestellt, so wie du sie kennst (HTML-Seite).


----------

